# BENTYL - CAN IT CAUSE BLADDER PROBLEMS?



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I've been taking Bentyl for about two months and it's really helped with the pain/bloating. I've noticed that I seem to be passing more urine than usual and making more trips to the loo. Could be that I'm drinking more as one of the side effects of this med is a dry mouth. I just feel like my bladder is full most of the time. I'm not diabetic as I was checked for that recently.I've just read though, a posting on another thread from Dro that Bentyl caused her to get a bladder/kidney infection. Has anyone else found this to happen after taking Bentyl? I know one of the side effects from Bentyl can be urine retention, maybe this could cause an infection?Anyone else found this problem with Bentyl?


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Yes, I do have urine retention and I stomach sticks out like I am pregnant and looks terrible. Would love some advice as to what can help this bloat.I drink water all day long.I haven't heard anything about infections, I have been taking it steadily for about 10 months.


----------



## ted24nyy (Apr 30, 2003)

I notice an increase in urination too. Mostly in the morning. IBS can trigger the increase too.How much Bentyl do you folks take? I take 40-50 mg. I've had to take more since I had my gallbladder removed.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I take two 10mg tablets x 3 times a day. I may try reducing the dose and see what happens. Pity that something which helps one thing maybe causing something else!


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I was taking 3 20mg tabs bentyl a day before each meal. I got 3 bladder/kidney infections in 1.5 mos. This is NOT supposed to me a side effect of this drug. All kinds of tests performed, found nada. Doctor told me to stop taking the bentyl on a regular basis since it was the only change in my life that coincided with the infections: haven't had an infection since. Doc's theory: that the bentyl was relaxing my entire gut, including my urinary tract, and I was retaining urine that caused bacterias to grow and lead to infection.dro (he)


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I was taking 3 20mg tabs bentyl a day before each meal. I got 3 bladder/kidney infections in 1.5 mos. This is NOT supposed to me a side effect of this drug. All kinds of tests performed, found nada. Doctor told me to stop taking the bentyl on a regular basis since it was the only change in my life that coincided with the infections: haven't had an infection since. Doc's theory: that the bentyl was relaxing my entire gut, including my urinary tract, and I was retaining urine that caused bacterias to grow and lead to infection.Advice: drink LOTS of water. If you have urinary odor, pain call doc immediately for urine sample check. My case was the only one my doc had heard of, so don't panic.dro (he)


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Dro. It may just be coincidence but something just doesn't feel right. I'll go to the Dr's for a urine check if it's no better soon. My daughter gets cystitis quite a lot so I know the signs. I'll try some Cranberry juice first. I really don't want antibiotics unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

One "GI specialist" told me to try Bentyl 10mg.I've lost the prescrition and if i was to have painful bladder i'm happy to not have try it.I usually have dry mouth and urin too often.


----------



## eclaire (Feb 26, 2004)

I was lurking on this website and decided to register just so I could post a response to this thread. I have had 3 bladder surgeries and have taken Bentyl prescribed by my urologist for both bladder spasms and IBS for at least 20 years. Bentyl is commonly prescribed for people with urological issues. It is an anti-spasmodic medicine so it does relax everything. Do I think it may be a coincidence or an unfortunate happening that someone had a bladder infection after taking Bentyl? Yes, I do. Not being a doctor, I can't say for sure it didn't happen, but in my experience and the fact that I know urologists prescribe Bentyl for their patients, I want to believe the medication is not responsible. It shouldn't scare you away from taking it. I have found Bentyl is the one thing that truly helps for both my IBS and bladder conditions. It's a flat-out lifesaver.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks eclaire. The Bentyl has been about the best thing to have worked for me. I could be wrong blaming the Bentyl - I think as soon as we get a new symptom it's easy to blame what we are taking. I'm trying to increase my fluid intake. I will mention to the Dr next time and maybe have a urine check. I'd rather have this increase of going to spend a penny than the awful pain from gas/bloating. It could also be a symptom of IBS I suppose.


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

I most certainly agree that Bentyl can cause kidney/bladder problems, although not listed as a side affect. According to recent blood work I was just on the verge of a kidney problem and the Bentyl was causing me to be incontinent as well. It also caused RLS (restless leg syndrome). Benadryl, also an anticholineric drug, created RLS in me after using it consistently for over 20 years for food allergies. It was a shock to me that it did that but when I discontinued the use of Benadryl the RLS stopped. I was on Bentyl for 6 months before the RLS symptoms started, plus the urinary problems. I switched to Donnatol and the same thing occurred in only a month. As a pharmacist put it:ï¿½There are many chemicals which stimulate or inhibit various functions. These chemicals act on receptors. eg if you stimulate a receptor on a muscle the muscle will contract. If you inhibit this receptor the muscle will be relaxed. Many drugs act on receptors either blocking or stimulating.ï¿½Although I agree, Bentyl is a miracle drug for spasms, I personally canï¿½t use it anymore. As an IBS-ï¿½Cï¿½ a combination of Vitamin B-5, (extra B-5 besides the complex I already take) Fenugreek, Fennel, Slippery Elm, digestive enzymes and probiotics are working just as wellï¿½.knock on wood!


----------

